# Modeling Therapy



## coolguy (Oct 16, 2007)

If the thought of going to see a counselor makes you want to poop your pants, here is something you can do to get started (although it is no replacement for actually making an appointment with a therapist).

You can start the healing process by doing nothing other than sitting and watching others interact successfully known as modeling therapy. You can do this anywhere: Go to a mall, go to a nightclub, go to a library, or go anywhere else where people interact and simply watch people interacting successfully.
Although you might not think this will make any difference, it is statistically likely that your mind's irrational social fears will start to fade. This can be a good first step.


----------

